# waterbed style pedestal w/drawers plans



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I know there is a thread similar to this already but not quite what I'm looking for.
We have a queen size foam matress and want to set it up like a water bed.I had a 16" high pedestal with four drawers on each side and a storage compartment up the middle, that was years ago.
I'm going to make it 6'4"x4'4"x16" from 5/4"red oak for the frame and case and 1" for the drawers.If I were just building aframe this wouldn't be a problem, but I've never made drawers or anything with drawers and trial an error is not an option.
Does anyone have or know of plans for this? I've searched google and bing and didn't find what I was looking for.
Thanks in advance
Rick


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Rick, There's not a custom made plan that I know of. I attached a quick drafting that took a couple of minutes to draw that may be of some help. 

Drawers are simple if you know what type of gliders or runners you are wanting.


----------



## Roger S. Blacklock (Mar 29, 2009)

*Waterbed Plan*

Rick, you might take a look at: http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2006750/4313/Waterbed-Headboard--Plan-No-758.aspx
It might be something you can use. Good luck!


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Timothy & Roger,
Thanks for your help, I got on the woodcraft site and all I could pull up was headboard plans.The Mrs. found and bought several plans and none of them were very detailed.This will be supporting a foam matress and they are very heavy and I need to see how to construct the carcass to support it.Maybe I'm over thinking it.
What I need are detailed instructions.I can't afford to mess this up and I can learn a lot by doing it right.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

The biggest thing you need to figure out is how big you want the drawers. I would make the sides and ends stile and rail. On the sides you are going to leave openings for the drawers, and on the ends you will use panels instead of leaving it open. I have built two beds almost identical to your drawing. In your drawing you show supports running length-ways, on the beds I built I put my supports width-ways in between the drawers. On the ends all I did was glue and nail a support so that when I put the plywood down the ends would be supported like the middle. The middle supports were stile and rail construction. The beds I made are very solid, the kids have been jumping on them for about 4 years now with no issues yet.


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Rick C. said:


> Timothy & Roger,
> Thanks for your help, I got on the woodcraft site and all I could pull up was headboard plans.The Mrs. found and bought several plans and none of them were very detailed.This will be supporting a foam matress and they are very heavy and I need to see how to construct the carcass to support it.Maybe I'm over thinking it.
> What I need are detailed instructions.I can't afford to mess this up and I can learn a lot by doing it right.


You're welcome Rick. I've already started that drawing if you want to redefine it, send me a sketch. No charge. I'd just enjoy just doing the drawing which I can add to my collection.


----------



## rfanslow (Aug 25, 2009)

I know this is not what you wanted but it might give you a different route to do some more searches...

http://www.knottyplans.com/index.php?page=10039


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks rfanslow,I'll hang on to that site.:yes:

AZTermite, It's the drawers that are driving me nuts.I've never made anything with drawers and I have no idea how to set up for the drawer slides. The ends will be panels with a door in the center of the foot of the pedestal open the length of the pedestal. The platform for the matress will overhang 6" all around. 

Thanks agan,
Rick


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Rick, the beds I built have drawers on both sides. The slides I used and what were called for in the plans were bottom mount slides. I built a T shaped frame for the slides to mount to that went all the way across the frame and is centered in the opening for each set of drawers.


----------



## rfanslow (Aug 25, 2009)

Rick C. said:


> Thanks rfanslow,I'll hang on to that site.:yes:
> 
> AZTermite, It's the drawers that are driving me nuts.I've never made anything with drawers and I have no idea how to set up for the drawer slides. The ends will be panels with a door in the center of the foot of the pedestal open the length of the pedestal. The platform for the matress will overhang 6" all around.
> 
> ...



ok I'll make this a little simpler for ya man.. Build a box.. divide the box sideways by the width of your drawers + the width of your slides if you use bottom mount do not add that amount otherwise generally 1/2" for each side mount slide so to make your box you will have 
______
| | | |
| | | |
| | | |
-------

Something akin to the above with a header and a footer holding smaller boards on the sides to encase your drawer compartments.. and two full length/height boards running down the middle to make your center compartment. I would definitely suggest you look at the building of the link I sent you .. you CAN adapt it to your bed size.. but it will not have that waterbed overhang you've wanted

But from what I can remember of my old waterbed the pedestal was basically separate from the headboard and containing ring


So build your drawer box... then build your platform/headboard as a separate entity and sit the headboard on the drawer box if that makes sense to you


----------



## Timothy (Jan 13, 2010)

Sorry Rick, I had a server go down but I found the pdf I posted for you. Its at http://draftingservice.us/school/index.php?topic=5.0http://101info.org/drafting/index.php?topic=82


----------

